# New spin on a Twiddle muff



## maureen ann

My friend made this for a friends Mom... it's a twiddle pillow and ties on to a wheelchair & sits on the Mom's lap


----------



## baglady1104

That's a great idea! I have a feeling we're going to be seeing a lot of creativity with twiddlies.


----------



## kiwiannie

That's a brilliant idea,fabulous work.


----------



## jojo111

Very clever!


----------



## K2P2 knitter

jojo111 said:


> Very clever!


A friend and I are making a kid version of twiddle muffs. The kids can taken into court. The thought is the police and sheriff departments can carry these in their trunks to give the kids going throught trauma.


----------



## run4fittness

Cute items for the children. Good idea for the twiddle pillow. :thumbup:


----------



## baglady1104

K2P2, your children's muffs really are brilliant! Cute, too. They could be used in a lot of situations. Doctor's and dentist's offices, for instance.

P.S. Check out Google images!


----------



## knit4zen

Wow! That is so cool!


----------



## K2P2 knitter

knit4zen said:


> Wow! That is so cool!


I finally finished the pig for the kids muff. I used the pattern for the elephant head from Crochet World Magazine and added the snout and the ears.


----------



## raindancer

I am really enjoying the wonderful creativity on this thread! You people Rock! God Bless you for your generosity and kindness! I just started making the Twiddle Muffs to help those with dementia here in the facility where we just moved to. We are in independent living, but there is assisted care and memory care on the campus. I am really excited to be able to help the people here. Maureen Ann, that pillow is a wonderful idea, and very clever! So impressive! K2P2knitter, those Twiddle Muffs for children - adorable and such a great idea! It makes me want to make some of those also! Thank you all for showing your work and giving me some ideas and inspirations~


----------



## mama879

All of you are the best. I like the idea of the kids muffs and the ones with all the keep busy things are great to. Keep up the great work .


----------



## SouthernGirl

great idea


----------

